# Nissan 240SX Filps at Hot Import Night



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nissan 240SX Filps at Hot Import Night The cameraman almost gets hit.


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

i hate to see such a beautiful car get flipped over, expecially a 240sx


----------

